# Foal over at the knees



## Amber (Nov 6, 2019)

I have a foal over at the knees. 2 days old. What should I be doing for him? Limited turn out? Vet? Give it time for him to straighten out? This is all new to me! First foal! Thanks!!! 

6


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 7, 2019)

Give him some time to straighten out , More turn out time, the better. It will help to straighten his tendons. No doubt you are taking a million photos on your phone, if you compare these to ones in a couple of weeks , you will be surprised how much he has straightened out.

You can remove the tail bandage too 

He is very very very cute !!


----------



## plaid mare (Nov 9, 2019)

Such a sweet baby! He'll be needing a vet check anyway, in the meantime a good romp is a good idea. I didn't think he looked bad, foals always look a little knock kneed to me. Good luck!


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 9, 2019)

Love, love the front facing photo of the two of them. Precious!!!


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you guys! I was just a worried mom
He does get stretched daily as I'm a massage therapist and have that training. I'm hoping it helps! I want to eventually show this guy! But most importantly I want a sound healthy baby!


----------



## plaid mare (Nov 18, 2019)

I have heard that massage therapy is great for horses,and no extra cost because you're the professional. It's a bonding experience for you and baby,also you'll see any changes. He is lucky to have you!


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Nov 19, 2019)

Pretty cute!!! We have this guy - Tank - he is well over 20, and he is indeed, over in the knee. I have no full knowledge of if that can be completely altered via any specific approach, but any attempt to help, is certainly worth a go. IF it does not change - I guess that will affect certain levels he could reach in a show ring, but in terms of ability to be a very successful driving horse - well, little Tank is a pretty successful driving horse! Only caveat is on just how much one can work him. We use him for an introduction to driving horse, a therapy horse, and we introduce folks to skijoring with him. He excels at all of these things!! Good luck with your little cutie!! This is him giving a client a skijoring lesson!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't see 'over at the knees' in this foal. Little 'knobby' knees,yes... and some toeing-out...frequently seen in very young foals, esp. miniature horses. He looks healthy; just give him safe room to move about freely, and keep a close eye on his hooves; a lot of miniature foals, in my experience, need some degree of trimming at a very young age, and often frequently after that, at least for awhile. Corrective hoof trimming works best the younger the horse is...but, the trimmer MUST know what they are doing! Good luck with your sweet baby!


----------

